# Ecken  abrunden mal anders...



## RobertoCarlos (8. September 2003)

ich möchte Ekcen abrunden - STOP! verweisst mich jetzt bitte nicht auf eine der zehntausen "Ecken abrunden" Tut´s!

bei mir ist es ein Spezialfall: Ich habe Header und Menu meiner Seite im gleichen Stil und möchte nun dass die Herader Grafik im oberen Teil des Menus ausläuft.Das ganze soll allerdings nicht mit einem Schlag enden, sondern vielmehr wie eine abgerundete aufsteigende Treppe aussehen (nicht unbeding regelmässig) - also ganz links im menu zb. 4cd nach unten reichen und 1cm breit sein,dann kommt eine 2cd breiter Teil der 3cm lang ist usw....

ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine,habe im Moment keine Beispielseite parat.

wenn jemand weiss,wie ich die Menugrafik bearbeiten muss um diesen Effekt zu erzielen wäre ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## M@DZG@ (8. September 2003)

Wenn du so genau weißt, wie es aussehen soll und wie man Ecken abrundet, versteh ich dein Problem nicht. Und was ist ein cd ? cd=cm ? Füg' doch bitte einmal deine Graphiken ein, damit man sich ein genaueres bild davon machen kann. Danke


----------



## Mark (8. September 2003)

Hi!

Hm, ich weiß nicht wirklich, was Du willst  
Ein Interpretationsversuch der "Abgerundete Stufen":
Erstelle die "Treppe" als Selection mit dem Rectangle Marquee Tool (Shift zum "hinzufügen" dürfte klar sein), dann Select/Modify/Smooth. Wenn der Übergang zum MenüBG noch weich sein soll, einfach noch einen Select/Feather hinzufügen.
Diese Auswahl entweder als Ebenenmaske anwenden, oder per Strg-J die Selection von dem Head als eigene Ebene einfügen...

Irgendetwas brauchbares?


----------



## RobertoCarlos (8. September 2003)

ich werd´s ausprobieren!

danke für die Antwort!


----------



## Comander_Keen (8. September 2003)

Sonst .. zeig uns besser dein Problem. Aus der Beschreibung konnte ich mir leider kein richtiges Bild machen.

greetz keen!


----------



## RobertoCarlos (9. September 2003)

so habe jetzt mal zum besseren Verständnis n Bild gemacht.

Sagen wir mal der header ist n Bild oder was auch immer mit schwarzem Hintergrund und die Menuleiste liegt darunter mit der gleichen Hintergrundfarbe (siehe Anhang) und läuft aus....

und genaus diese Ecken des auslaufenden Schwarz des Bsp´s sollen rund werden...

cd=cm SORRY!

Danke für die Hilfe soweit!


----------



## killkrog (9. September 2003)

So in der Art?


----------



## RobertoCarlos (9. September 2003)

ja das geht genau in die Richtung!

leider scheint bei deiner Methode der Rand n bisschen unscharf geworden zu sein.

Könntest du mir trotzdem mitteilen wie du das gemacht hast?!
danke


----------



## killkrog (9. September 2003)

Na dann halt bissl nachschärfen. ist ja wohl net sooo da Ding.
Als erstes hab ich nen gauschen weichzeichner drübergelegt, Pixelgröße 9.
Anschließend zweimal den Filter "Unscharf maskieren" angewendet, jeweils mit unterschiedlichen Einstellungen. Ergebnis siehste im Anhang.

Sollte helfen.


----------



## RobertoCarlos (9. September 2003)

SUUPER!

Danke! war wohl gröstenteils n Verständnissproblem!


----------



## RobertoCarlos (9. September 2003)

jetzt habe ich nur ein Problem!
wenn das ganze nicht vollkommen Schwarz ist.....also ne Grafik funktioniert das nicht so ganz.

oder kannst du es auch mit folgender Grafik:


----------



## Mythos007 (9. September 2003)

Benutze dafür das Pfadtool um die Rundungen zu erstellen und maskiere
mit dieser Pfadfläche die Ecken der Strichcodes ...


----------



## killkrog (9. September 2003)

Würde dann so aussehen.

//edit
Mist, da war einer schneller.


----------



## RobertoCarlos (9. September 2003)

auch auf die Gefahr hin.dass ihr mich jetzt hasst: Was muss ich genau machen? 

danke


----------



## subzero (9. September 2003)

Wenn du mit dem Pfadtoll nicht umgehen kannst, gibts andere alternativen:

Erstelle ein neues Bild z.B. 200x200 Px, in diesem Bild ziehst du einen 4 Pixel breiten Strich, der Strich sollte sich ungefaer in der Mitte des Bilder befinden!
Danach Filter: Filter\Verzerrungsfilter\Verbiegen...

Dann biegst du so 3-4 mal rum...

Diesen Strich nimmst du, fügst ihn in dein Bild ein, erstellst eine Auswahl bei diesem Strich, wählst die Ebene die wo das ganze so Rund werden soll, drehst und legst diesen Strich so an das es so ausieht wie es ausehen soll, und drückst kurz deine ENTF Taste.

Der Rest ist mit dem Radierer zu beseitigen.


----------



## Mark (9. September 2003)

Hi!

Nach den obigen Beispielen wird das ganze doch sehr "organisch". Wäre es da nicht sinnvoll das ganze gleich in "Handarbeit" über eine Maske zu machen?
"Add Layer-Mask/Reveal all" auf Deinen "Head", Maske anwählen und mit einem recht fetten, weichen Brush (schwarz) den unteren Bereich abtragen. Mit einem "Snap to Grid" bekommst Du auch per Freihandzeichnen die gewünschten Stufen hin...


----------



## subzero (9. September 2003)

Jopp geht auch, nur wenn du deine Maus nicht ganz so gut Handhaben kannst, wird es kein sehr gutes Ergenis, und du brauchst eine Brush die nicht weich ist! Weil er einen harten rand haben will.


----------



## Mark (9. September 2003)

Hi!

@Mouse nicht handhaben: gerade die Sache mit Snap to Grid sollte das möglich machen und wenn es dennoch nicht klappt, dann trifft man mit der Mouse eh nicht einen einzigen Menüpunkt...  
Der Vorteil an der Maske ist aber ja, das man sie ständig korrigieren kann: Vorder- und Hintergrundfarbe schwarz-weiss, Finger auf "X" und los gehts...
@Brush -> so flexibel sollte man schon sein


----------



## killkrog (9. September 2003)

1. Pfadwerkzeug nehmen
2. Deine Kante unten entlang fahren, so dass du eine Ebene mit nem bild bekommst, das dem ähnelt, welches duuns oben als erstes zum bearbeiten gegeben hast.
3. Weichzeichnen
4. 2x Schärfen
5. Nun die Kontur der Ebene in die asuwahl nehmen
6. Ebene löschen
7. Auswahl umdrehen
8. Mit Auswahl entsprechendes Stück aus dem BarCode rausschnippeln.


----------



## RobertoCarlos (9. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von killkrog _
> *1. Pfadwerkzeug nehmen
> 2. Deine Kante unten entlang fahren, so dass du eine Ebene mit nem bild bekommst, das dem ähnelt, welches duuns oben als erstes zum bearbeiten gegeben hast.
> 3. Weichzeichnen
> ...



also ich bin wirklich sehr unerfahren mit photoshop (habe nur zugriff auf dem pc eines bekannten)

also verstehe ich recht wenig von dem oben gesagten.
insbesndere Punkt 2 und 5........

könntet ihr das vielleicht für einen komplett-Anfänger beschreiben?


----------



## M@DZG@ (10. September 2003)

Mann könnte doch auch eine neue Ebene einfügen, dann die Treppenkontur nachzeichnen (eine Weiße, andere Seite schwarz) so, dass es so ähnlich aussieht wie in killgrogs Beitrag, und diese Ebene dann als Maske für die Graphik verwenden. ...denk' ich.


----------

